# Awesome Gains



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

This training split is a one way ticket to hulk-town. For monster gains give this a go:

Sunday: Upper Power

-(5x5 for Bulk, 3x5 for Cut for all power lifts)

-Barbell Bench Press

-Barbell Rows

-Military Press

-Barbell Shrugs

Monday: Lower Power

-Squat

-Stiff Leg Deadlift

-Deadlift

-6-8 sets of Seated Calf (6-10 reps)

Tues: Off (light HIIT cardio)

Wednesday: Hypertrophy Chest/Arms

-DB Incline Bech 3x8-12

-Cable supinated press/fly 3x8-12

-DB Flat Bench 2x8-12

-Preacher Curls 3x8-12 supersetted with

-Standing French Press 3x8-12

-Push Downs 3x8-12 supersetted with

-DB Hammer Curls

-Cable Crossovers 3x8-12

-Machine Curl 3x8-12 supersetted with

-Machine Dips 3x8-12

Thursday: Hypertrophy Shoulders/Back/Traps

-Arnold Press 3x8-12 supersetted with

-DB Front Raise 3x8-12

-DB One Arm Row 3x8-12 supersetted with

-DB Arnold Press 3x8-12

-Lat Pull Down (Wide Grip) 2x8-12 supersetted with

-DB Shrugs 2x10-15

-Lat Pull Down (Close grip, palms facing in) 2x8-12 supersetted with

-DB Upright Row 2x10-15

-T Bar Row 2x8-12 (Usually to tired/dead to do this last exercise, but some times i do it)

Friday: Hypertrophy Legs/Calves

-Hack Squat 5x8-12

-Leg Press 4x8-12 supersetted with

-Leg Extensions 5x10-15 suppersetted with

-Sitting Leg Curls 5x10-15 suppersetted with

-Donkey Calf 5x15-20

Saturday: Off (light HIIT cardio)

(For hypertrophy days i never go to failure, always stop about 2 reps before failure)

Feel free to mix up the exercise order or change the days, it is important to have rest day between the power days and hypertrophy days. Now go try this next time you wanna mix it up and remember go heavy or go home.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Looks quite like what i was doing for a few months. Did you base this around Layne Nortons Power/hypertrophy routine?


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

so guys the 3 x 5 on upper power is for definition and power?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> so guys the 3 x 5 on upper power is for definition and power?


for power, definition only comes from cutting / low bf


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

yeah its basically layne nortons split works very well


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Lycan Prince said:


> yeah its basically layne nortons split works very well


I've gained well on it, some might say it's too much volume for a natural trainer but it works for me!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Might give this a try. I don't seem to have gained for months now


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

nothing beats High intensity I find


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

I believe he's modified it somewhat in recent times, but it's a superb program (PHAT):

http://www.simplyshredded.com/mega-feature-layne-norton-training-series-full-powerhypertrophy-routine-updated-2011.html

...and then his protege has taken it a step further and added the benefit of the wendler 5/3/1 protocol (PHD-4):

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/phd-4-rj-perkins-power-hyper-deload-training.html


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Squat, deads and sldl all in one day? Too much for me, unless you went light.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

That's why he moderated the routine.

I've done both, the latter (PHAT) is much better. PHD-4 is better still.


----------

